

Simple, live markdown editor - notmyname
http://ronin.io/md/

======
rman666
Another really nice simple, live Markdown editor is MarkdownPad which can be
found at <http://www.markdownpad.com>. It is a 'full-featured Markdown editor
for Windows'.

~~~
errata
yeah, but you just want to have collaborative markdown editing ___

